# Angelfish Advice



## ashleymd85 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am new to angelfish, and would rather get real people’s advice then from a fact sheet from online that hasn’t been updated in years. 

I have a 75-gallon tank arriving this weekend. I will be setting it up and letting it run a couple weeks before getting angelfish.


Any recommendations as to what to do special with angelfish before getting them in the tank (Besides checking water levels obviously)?
Anything recommendations as to anything else?
Would gravel or sand be better? 


I have never had them, always wanted them, and finally bought a house where I can set up a large tank without having to move it.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum. Nice to have you with us.:-D

One feature we have is the fish and plant profile section, under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. Many species are included, and if the common or scientific name is used in a post exactly as in the profile, it will shade and you can click it to see the profile.

Our profiles are kept up to date (most of them by me) so the information will be current. For the angelfish the common scalare is under Pterophyllum scalare and you will find lots of info. Note the suggestions on numbers and getting them all together to avoid trouble.

The tank can have sand or fine gravel, if you like catfish like corys sand would be better. Angels do not appreciate bright light, so floating plants are essential, and swords can be planted in the substrate. The pygmy chain sword is a good substrate cover. Lots of wood, whether chunks of driftwood or branches. Minimal filtration/water flow, so a canister rated to the tank size is sufficient.

Hope this helps.

Byron.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

I agree with Byron. I currently have 5 Angels iin my tank and I love them. IF you are going to get tankmates of any kind make sure you research them well. Angels don't get along with just anyone. Whichever you chose I suggest getting them first. Add the Angels last and get at least 5 of them. They like to be in groups and once they are in there, that might be it for adding fish. They are slow swimmers and can be so peaceful to watch. 

I can't agree more on the need for live plants. These fish swim in and around the plants like crazy. They hang out under my Pennywort (floating plant) and swim through the swords, and Hygrophila 

I can't wait to see your tank when you get it set up and your fish when you get them. I hope you will share a lot of pictures.

Also, IF you get a lot of plants, you can safely get a few fish right away. If not, you will need to let your tank go through a full cycle or your fish might die or be damaged by the Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrate. You can read about cycling a tank here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to post a topic


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

dmuddle said:


> Can someone tell me how to post a topic



Go to the top of the page where it says "Tropical Fish Keeping-Aquarium fish care and resources"

Next scroll down to the area you wish to post in. Ex. Planted tanks or Salt water aquarium click on that and then New Thread.


----------



## ashleymd85 (Feb 27, 2012)

I just got home tonight, and my hubby surprised me with a 20 gallon on a stand with heater, and filter in it. 

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

So we are going to work on that first, and do the 75 gallon later, but I am still looking for info on the angelfish. I just need to figure out what type to put in the 20 gallon. I already have one 20 gallon in our bedroom with goldfish, but this time I want something a bit more "interesting".


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

No Angels in a 20 gallon but there are lot of other options, have fun shopping.  Can't wait to hear what you chose.


----------



## ashleymd85 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, definitely no angels in the little tank. 

I'm thinking maybe something fun that my nieces can help with. Maybe guppies or something like that with live plants. I'm looking for something that I can put a decent amount of in the 20g that won't grow too much. I know guppies stay pretty small. I have 4 goldfish in my current 20g and I'm thinking by summer's end they will need a larger tank. Plus my oldest niece just started learning her colors so guppies could be fun for her too. 

Hubby and I are going to hold off on starting the angels tank until after out vacation in May.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Why not move goldfish to the 75 gallon, and place guppies in 20 gallon?
Goldfish won't do well for long,in 20 gallons. 
Guppies ,Goldfish appreciate hard alkaline water ,Angelfish,,,not so much.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

If you go the way of Guppies, I suggest you go with males only. If you get a mixed group you will need a 100 gallon tank in no time due to over breeding. They produce amazing amounts of babies in no time. Also that whole thing about the parents eating the babies... Not so much. OVER population in no time.


----------



## ashleymd85 (Feb 27, 2012)

We were thinking about moving the goldfish, but we like them in our bedroom. They match the decor, black and white with a touch of orange. And our room is on The second floor with no space for a bigger tank. The goldfish are still pretty small and we've have them about 8 months and they haven't grown. 

Call me amateur (I am) but how do you tell the difference between male and female guppies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> Call me amateur (I am) but how do you tell the difference between male and female guppies?


We all learn as we go, no problem with that. The answer to your question you will find in the general intro to Livebearers in our profile section, here's the direct link: Livebearers

Profiles are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page.

Byron.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Byron said:


> We all learn as we go, no problem with that. The answer to your question you will find in the general intro to Livebearers in our profile section, here's the direct link: Livebearers
> 
> Profiles are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page.
> 
> Byron.


+one, 
Would also read up on goldfish care while I was at it if...the well being of the fish is of primary concern.
Fishes are not accessories so much as they are a responsibility.


----------



## ashleymd85 (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not that I am treating them as a accessory, The colors of the specific goldfish I purchased were picked based on color, but did some research on them before buying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

